# Sulfite v. Starsan



## frtrey (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm coming from the beer brewing world. Instructions on pre-bottling, say to wash bottles out with a K-meta solution. Is there any reason why I can't just mix cleanitizer or starsan and sanitize that way?


----------



## TonyP (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm not familiar with cleanitizer products but Star San can certainly be used. The problem with sanitizing bottles with Star San is that it foams a lot leaving considerable Star San in the bottle. You can easily rinse it out or wait for it to dry. Some wine makers use Star San for many items but k-meta for bottles. Wine makers often use k-meta for everything because it's used in the wine making process and they already have it on hand.


----------



## mkjennison (Jan 14, 2013)

I've used Star San so far for all of my applications - my current batch is actually the first one where I'm using 1/2 and 1/2 Star San and Metabisulfite, depending on the application. I was wondering the same thing, if there's any real danger to using one or the other.


----------



## TonyP (Jan 14, 2013)

mkjennison said:


> I've used Star San so far for all of my applications - my current batch is actually the first one where I'm using 1/2 and 1/2 Star San and Metabisulfite, depending on the application. I was wondering the same thing, if there's any real danger to using one or the other.



I did an article here on Cleaning & Sanitizing that may be helpful. Both Star San and K-meta are widely used and neither creates a "real danger" except in the extremes. The issue is more what are the advantages / benefits of each. Both do what you want effectively, which is kill microbes. Star San kills on contact in under 60 seconds and k-meta kills via SO2 gas in approx. 6 minutes. K-meta is probably more effective with tubing and hard to reach places because of the SO2 gas. It's also all you should use for corks in a corkidor. Star San works easily on most items because you can make a Star San bath or spritz from a sprayer. There are cost issues, with Star San being far more cost effective.


----------



## mkjennison (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Tony. I did a lot of reading last night, and came across the article that you did. There's a lot more information out there about the comparison of sanitizers than I would have thought.

It was mentioned once, but I don't know if it was ever addressed: The acidity question. Since Star San is phosphoric and dodecylbenzenesulfonic acid, it potentially could lower pH (and TA) if used across an entire batch for every application, and in the bottles. Has anyone found anything about that or is there any information?

Mark


----------



## TonyP (Jan 14, 2013)

Clearly Star San can have an impact on acidity, although I consider its impact meaningless. After all, it's only 1 1/4 tsb. per gallon of water so even a cup of Star San solution has only approx. 1/16 tsp. of Star San - di minimus to me. Having said that, I use k-meta at times. Anyone concerned need only allow the solution to dry or rinse.


----------

